

How Facebook is eating the $140B hardware market - applecore
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-open-compute-project-history-2015-6

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9716496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9716496)

